# Reload v c2v3



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

been using c2v3 for awhile now with great results heard a lot on here and other sites that reload was a bit better so decided to see how good reload is versus c2v3.

few before photos

























started off by covering my car with a strong w2 APC mix leaving to soak in then rinsed of with a hose.
next up was to wash with dodo born to be mild with a wash mitt then rinse with hose.
followed by a covering of TRIX left to soak and agitated with my wash mitt.
rinsed off then washed with a strong mix of born to be mild followed by a clay whilst the suds acted as lube the rinsed clean.
wanted to polish with p1 was a bit late in the day so moved onto the next part.

wanted to make sure the paintwork was clean so used tough prep.

i did one half of the bonnet roof boot glass and side with one coat of reload followed by two more coats
then done the same with three coats of c2v3 on the other half of the car.

applied both in the same way by a few sprays on a folded up microfibre cloth to prim it then a spray or two on each panel spread with with the damp microfibre then buffed off after with a fresh clean microfibre cloths.

few photos after some rain
























































(water beaded different on the roof but think that was due to the way it was parked. tonight its small tight beads)

to me both have the same beading,same sheeting with a hose and same gloss look. will keep an eye on how well they both self clean and water behaviour when they start to get dirty.
Reload was for me was a little easier to apply/remove than c2cv.

cost there is not much in it
100ml c2v3- £5.95
100ml reload- £6.95

500ml c2v3-£19.95
400ml reload- £18.95

Realod is said to have Up to 4 months durability
C2v3 is said to have up to 8 months durability

so c2v3 is slightly cheaper meant to last twice as long will try and test the durability to see how long they last on my car.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice test. These really are the same type of products so very appropriate.

I am quite sceptical about the claimed durability, so will be interesting to see your outcome. Please keep us posted.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

Guru said:


> Nice test. These really are the same type of products so very appropriate.
> 
> I am quite sceptical about the claimed durability, so will be interesting to see your outcome. Please keep us posted.


thats my thinking. most of my driving is around town and country roads average about 80miles a day.

as both products are on the car at the same time its more of a fair test as will be under the same conditions at the same time. in stead of testing one after the other.

just checked today and both sides look as dirty as each other. the bonnet and roof the beading look the same.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

cars starting to get a bit muddy so stopped in the jetwash to rinse it off. dirt came off with ease both sides look as clean as each other. c2v3 did sheet the water off slightly faster than reload.


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

I am loving reload!


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I really like Reload.
It's also a very good drying aid (but very expensive).
Spray it on a wet panel and use a Microfibre I've never dried a car so quickly.. you can use Reload wet as well.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

today both side still look as dirty as each other.
today's update
gave it a rinse down with a hose before washing c2v3 beaded and sheeted off a lot better even when it was dirty. reload looked slightly better at beading/sheeting off the glass though.

washed it with dodo juice born to be mild.

after it was washed and a bit of a play with a hose.
on flatter panels like the roof and bonnet c2v3 was a lot faster at sheeting off leaving less water behind than reload c2v3 also had smaller beads.
on the side panels c2v3 was still faster but not as much in it. 

sorry no photos this time battery was flat.
next week will take some photos and maybe a video.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for the update. Would love to watch pics and video as the test progresses.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Any further updates mate? Pics? Videos? anything?


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Im finding c2v3 to be a lot more durable. Reload beading after 4-6 weeks is a bit blobbly.
c2v3 after 6 weeks still perfect tight little beads. Only 1 coat of each applied


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Have you washed car with APC to renew beading/sheeting properties?


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Nope just with lather c2v3 is still going lile day 1 reload is still there but not as neat/tight beading.
id of thought apc would remove reload?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

I doubt it. I have washed my car 15% surfex hd and it won't removed Reload.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

It may not remove it, but it will certainly have a negative affective on C2 and Reload and diminish their performance. I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Yellow Dave said:


> It may not remove it, but it will certainly have a negative affective on C2 and Reload and diminish their performance. I wouldn't recommend it.


Of course not recommend in those dilution ratios but about 5% I think that it's just good to get rid off all the dirt.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

There are plenty of good cleaners out there that will not attack or affect your chosen LSP that will clean just as well so seems silly using someting that will unless you're looking to top up anyway.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

washed the car on the 7th and reload was starting to die off c2v3 was fine.

just washed the car today c2v3 still working great but reload has now all gone.









after its was rinsed off put on some diluted c2v3 to protect it over where the reload was so can see how long the c2v3 will last for.

one of my alloys is very contaminated with brake shoe dust,metal and brake fluid thats been on there for a few months now and prob over 4k miles.

have used wonder wheels hot wheels strong APC and TRIX all have removed some but not all.

this is how bad it is









got hold of some Iron cleanse concentrate from Rollo at ORCHARD AUTOCARE LTD to try.

how they looked before cleaning with over 3k or contaminates and dirt.

























used it neat on the first alloy (worst one) left it for about 5-10mins to soak in then agitated with a brush left it for a few mins before agitating it a few more times.

the other 3 i used it at 3 parts water to 1 part icc for mild use (regular).

photo of it in use bleeding









3 alloys came up great very clean. the worst one still has contaminates left but not quit as bad will give it another few hits neat in a few days.

photo of my drive/path









really impressed with it even at 3:1 think you could dilute even more if used weekly


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for the update. After your test, a plan is developing in my head - let's see if I can make it materialise.


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Funny enough I done this test today ,but using c2v2 and reload ,it's was raining so both products where great to use ,but I do love reload and got 2 months last time After I used it  
C2v2 (roof)








Reload (bonnet) 








Instant beading and the c2v2 beading is awesome !


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

My little test from 7 weeks ago. One coat of each on machine polished ipa'd paint.
reload is now gone c2v3 is beading just as it did after application.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> c2v3 still working great


I wouldn't call it great. Mediocre at best, given the fact that it has been for merely a month.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I found Reload to be inferior between the two. It made the paint look extremely glassy, C2V3 on the other hand seems to darken the paint a little bit.

The fact that BSD seems to be knocking the daylights out of products like Reload & C2V3 is a testament to the quality of these super hydrophobic products from Sonax.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

c2v3 is still working very well beads well.


----------

